# walmarts 1187



## craiglambourn (Mar 13, 2009)

what is the difference between the rem. 1187 at walmart and the same gun at gander mt. besides the price?


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

1 is a china import the other is not? I honestly dont know. The wally world by me only sells muzzle loaders.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

The only difference is probably about $100.00


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

No difference but the price.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

And the fact that either way you are buying from a box store. Visit your local gun shop and see what he can do. He will appreciate your business, the 19yr old at WalMart could care less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

save your money for a gun that you won't regret buying....


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

ajmorell said:


> save your money for a gun that you won't regret buying....


Seriously? I own 2 of them plus an 1100 and I have never regretted it. Please elaborate.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

UNREEL said:


> And the fact that either way you are buying from a box store. Visit your local gun shop and see what he can do. He will appreciate your business, the 19yr old at WalMart could care less.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What makes you think that all 19 year old's that work at Walmart dont care? Id hate to say it but my son works at a Walmart, Its his first real job and he is helping to pay for his own college education. Trust me He cares about his job and the customer service that He provides.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

PITBULL said:


> What makes you think that all 19 year old's that work at Walmart dont care? Id hate to say it but my son works at a Walmart, Its his first real job and he is helping to pay for his own college education. Trust me He cares about his job and the customer service that He provides.


When I buy a gun, I always do my homework first and I know what I want. When I find the item at a good price, I buy it. Too many times the small gun shop won't come near the price I can get some where else. That is not my problem and I'm not talking about 10 or 20 dollars difference. Do you want to pay more for something than you have to? I don't care about after service or whether the clerk smiled at me. I check the gun before I buy it and if there is ever a problem later, I would send it back to the company. Fortunately, in 35 years, I have never had to do that. I have had the occasion a few times to talk to young sale people about their gun knowledge and found that most of them really care and want to learn.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

UNREEL said:


> And the fact that either way you are buying from a box store. Visit your local gun shop and see what he can do. He will appreciate your business, the 19yr old at WalMart could care less.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That may true in most cases unless you go to GG in Fenton! :evil:


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

In days of old , a good gunshop would have a more "select" grade of firearm , meaning better wood and bluing , the seconds would go to the big box stores . Nowadays who knows? I would like to think it was the same way today though , maybe a gunshop would let you select from his supply in back instead of taking the display model at ChinaMart


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

The only difference is at Ya'll-mart you're benefitting from their volume buying being passed down to you. Simple economics the guy moving the most merchandise gets the better per unit price. If you do your research know what you want, it really doesn't matter where you buy it, so save money if you can. If you don't know what you want and need someone to help answer questions, the gun shops have that knowledge and can help educate the buyer on the products. 

For me, the person across the counter is meaningless, I've already done my research know exactly what I want and will be looking at price points. I've never bought a gun from Ya'll-mart, can't bash anyone that really has, since this is one of the rare American made products they carry. :lol:


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I have found the opposite. At large retail stores they sell a high volume of product and have to replace everything on their shelves regularly with new inventory. Whenever I go to the local gun shop they have powder that is obiously a year or more old and they have the same guns on display and in the back from 2 years ago. Unfortunately the small gun shops are falling behing because they are still trying to sell the old inventory. My problem with that is how do expect to sell a T/C black diamond for $450.00 when it has not been made in over 5yrs. 

There are some exceptions to this but I do not find the same quality material at the small shops that I used to. Unless you buy 5 guns a year and know the owners by name you don't usually get special service anywhere you go whether its for you gun or bow. So if you are only buying new guns every 5 years go where the price is and I don't think that remington will tell you that the Walmart version is 2nd class with the volume that they sell.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

MichiGun gets my business.
I've known Bob since he opened his store on Harper.
In the grand scheme of things I'm a nobody, but whenever walk through the door you'd think I was somebody.
Hi Tom, how's it going, anything you want to look at?
No I don't go up there and fondle everything or ask a million questions (although that's never a problem there for ANYONE).
Like others, I do my research online first.
If I have an interest in something I'll ask to see it, then decide if I want to buy it.
My last purchase was a Ruger P-345 stainless.
When Bob told me what he wanted for it I didn't even flinch.
Lets just say I couldn't have bought it online cheaper.
He said he'd have to order it because he just sold his last one in stock, and it would be there in 2 days.
When I went to pick it up, I was looking at some holsters and settled on a DeSantis.
He said wait a minute, went in back and came out with the same holster, granted it was used, but you couldn't tell it.
He gave it to me for a quarter of the price of the New one.

He'll always get my business, because #1 he's always has the time for everyone, #2 He's local and our Mom and Pop shops are disappearing at an alarming rate, #3 if I ever had a problem, he'd bend over backwards to make it right.


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

Burksee said:


> That may true in most cases unless you go to GG in Fenton! :evil:


:lol:


----------



## craiglambourn (Mar 13, 2009)

i would rather spend my money at a local shop but the fact of the matter is that i have 2 small children and all the fun expenses that go along with everyday life. if i can buy exactly what i want from walmart and save at least $100 then that is what i need to do. now if there are different parts in walmarts gun that make it inferior to the local gun stores, then im going to buy local. i have no problem spending my hard earned dollar on quality. so the question is still the same. what is the difference between the two?


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

craiglambourn said:


> so the question is still the same. what is the difference between the two?


That question has been answered.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> Seriously? I own 2 of them plus an 1100 and I have never regretted it. Please elaborate.


...I'm guessing none of yours were manufactured recently either....


----------



## craiglambourn (Mar 13, 2009)

guess i should have read alittle closer. i just want the best deal.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

craiglambourn said:


> guess i should have read alittle closer. i just want the best deal.


 Most of the time when looking for a good deal, price is only part of the equation,


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

craiglambourn said:


> guess i should have read alittle closer. i just want the best deal.


If I were you, I would also take a look at the Beretta 390 that Walmart sells then. A lot of guys on shotgunworld call it the best deal in semi autos.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

At one point in history is was more profitable for a gun shop to buy Remington's on sale at K-mart, then sell them as Used/new, as opposed as ordering the same weapon from Remington and selling them as new.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

ajmorell said:


> ...I'm guessing none of yours were manufactured recently either....


My 1100 is from about 1968 and the 1187's were both purchased at the same time in 1990.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

Supa Roosta said:


> MichiGun gets my business.
> I've known Bob since he opened his store on Harper.
> In the grand scheme of things I'm a nobody, but whenever walk through the door you'd think I was somebody.
> Hi Tom, how's it going, anything you want to look at?
> ...


great point about michigun. I bought my first handgun there and i don't think I could've known any less about handguns when I walked in the door. The salesperson spent time with me to show me different guns and explain the pros/cons of each. WHen I left the shop I had a good idea what gun I wanted but wanted to do some research online. When I went online I found the gun at other shops for a lower price but still went back to michigun to purchase...why? Because they provided me with the service and education.

Frankly, people that take up sales peoples time to help them make a decision and buy elsewhere because its cheaper is damn near stealing. I'll pay for service every time.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

What are the prices at each place?


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

I hunt with 1100's they seem to fit better than the 11-87 I also have a couple 11-87's . If I were you I might look for a good used 1100 you might like them better and I think they are made better.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Supa Roosta said:


> MichiGun gets my business.
> I've known Bob since he opened his store on Harper.
> In the grand scheme of things I'm a nobody, but whenever walk through the door you'd think I was somebody.
> Hi Tom, how's it going, anything you want to look at?
> ...


Damn right, Bob and the Michi-Gun crew are good people.


----------

